# Best and Loudest BOV?



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

Another question i had was, which Blow off valve is the loudest and holds a good amount of psi for the Z32's?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

greddy type s...since this isnt JUST a Z queestion, search for this question...i started a thread on it a fe wmonths ago


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have one friend who is running 22 psi on his Z32 and he is using turbosmart bov's. It sounds like a steam press when they release- it is awesome. I installed the apexi adjustable on a customers car a month ago- that one was really nice too- It has adjustable tension (obviously) and the atmosphere valve is adjustable too.


----------

